# [App] [Req] VideoCamera/GPS



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Looking to see if you guys know of an app that allows you to record while displaying your driving speed in the corner of the viewing screen?

I like to record while I drive around town or to and from work, but thought it would be great if there was an app that would display my speed in the corner.

anything out there like that? Or would it be impossible?


----------

